# FBAR question the new system.



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I just sent mine in and got the confirmation and email from them. Seems easier than the paper one no problem with Adobe. Probably did it wrong.

My question s I'm doing it for my daughters and one has a Dutch husband the other a Dutch boyfriend. They have bank accounts separate and joint. When I do the joint accounts I just put in block 25 NRA and 25a I used foreign. And then listed his name etc. I didn't see anything about how to do this so I did it like I did with the paper format. Was this the right way? does anyone know what the good way is tom do this.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the first year that the electronic filing has been required for the FBAR. But given that it's a fillable pdf form, you just fill in like you would a paper form. If what you've filled in is a problem, they will be in touch. (Have once had them come back to me with a question, which was easily answered and resolved.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks.

Bernie


----------

